# Click n ship



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone able to ship click n ship through USPS using Mac? I just spent 1.5 hrs with tech support at usps and they couldnt help me. Packages run about $4 less expensive than UPS


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I use click and ship all the time, but I have a pc. Is it done differently on a mac? What do you need help with?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, it's different on a Mac. I used to use click n ship and then we switched to a Mac and it didn't work any more. I thought I'd be able to make it work if only I had a few hours to mess with it, but I haven't gotten to it yet. :/


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

we use click n ship all the time on a mac, no trouble at all.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I HAVE spent hours trying to get it to work, even with tech support. I guess I wanted to know if anyone with a mac uses it before I give up. So I'll keep trying it. thanks dorit


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a Mac and use click and ship too. There's a trick to getting it too work but I did it so long ago that I can't remember for the life of me what it was.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you recall if you called Apple or USPS for help, bc I called them and can do it again, maybe get someone new. What about adobe reader? Did you have to down load it?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I have to switch from my mac to my pc to use the usps site. I have tried reloading adobe but it doesnt help.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Dorit said:


> Do you recall if you called Apple or USPS for help, bc I called them and can do it again, maybe get someone new. What about adobe reader? Did you have to down load it?


 You know I think getting it to work had something to do with switching the pdf reader. My computer defaulted to a different one and I had to change the default to Adobe. I think that's how I got it to work on my Mac.


----------



## birchridge (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried using Paypal to create shipping labels? They have a bulk shipping tool and it will print the USPS labels too.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I talked to Apple tech again and he helped me set up Adobe reader as the default program to be used when called for. If I can remember the steps I should be ok. If you hadn't said you could do it I would have given up, thanks. dorit


----------

